# FS Malawi Haps and Frontosas UPDATED



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

*Delivery option available to:*
-Burnaby or Vancouver for $10. 
-Surrey, Delta, or Langley $14 ($10 fee + $4 bridge tolls)

Burundi Frontosa juveniles 
X2 2" juveniles $15 each
X4 1 3/4" juveniles $12 each


















FIRST $40 TAKES BOTH NIMBOCHROMIS MALES

8.5"+ male Nimbochromis venustus $25










8.5"+ male Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus $25 I don't want to sell him but he's being aggressive towards my frontosas.










**PURCHASE OF ADULT FISH OVER $30 WILL INCLUDE THIS 5" MALE Labidochromis caeruleus FOR FREE! 
*


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow! those are really beautiful specimens... member EBJD Guy is looking to switch to africans and has been looking for FS here, might wanna look him up. 

Goodluck!

Btw, do you have a male venustus for sale?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Updated the thread, new fish added.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful frontosa. A very good example of how a burundi should look like. Clean bar with no splits and mooning... Beautiful fish...


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Charles


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

are the pic of frontosa actual one for sale ?

BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, all of the pics show the actual fish for sale.


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

ill do 25 on the taiwan reef ?


----------



## EmperorNero (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello do u still have the male venestus for sale n for how much ? Thanks


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Protomelas steveni Taiwan Reef on hold for adi


----------



## adi (Jan 15, 2013)

Keep holding the Taiwan ill be there this coming weekend


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please, nobody wants these big boys?


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

How big are these fish ? I'd be interested send me pics what's left private message I'm just setting up a 300gall


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Taiwan Reef sold, reduced price on Nimbochromis - $25 each or both for $40


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Both Nimbochromis sold


----------

